# Perfect start to the worst long weekend



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So the good news,
Bit of a story behind it but about two months ago I quit my job as the shop foreman and found another job shortly after making well... Significantly less money, my new employer refused to give me a raise even though I was making less than the kid who sweeps the floor (I'm a welder fabricator) so I started looking for a new job, finally, I got a call back from a company that I applied at confirming that I could start for them on Tuesday after the long weekend. Well, I did what any sain person would do and quit on the spot (yesterday) in hopes to spend a 4 day long weekend with my wife and family. 

That's the only good part of the weekend so far.

Get home yesterday after loading up all my tools from the old shop to find out my wife is spending the whole long weekend at her moms house, house sitting so her mom can go camping with her deadbeat boyfriend. Oh and her mom doesn't want me at her house because she really does not like me because I Refuse to do anything for her because she's the kind of person who takes everything and expects everything but when it's time to return a favor she won't do anything for anyone.

So this weekend looks like its gonna be a long boring weekend of sitting on the couch watching tv, admiring the simple life of my fish and getting drunk for the first time in years.

Sorry about the rant but I needed to get it off of my chest 

Oh and she's mad at me for not insuring my Audi when I told her it will get insured when her retarded mom and step dad deal with the 150$ bill they racked up in our name for the toll bridge

Yet another story about how retarded the inlaws are...


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't relate with in-laws situation (mine are beyond awesome), but I feel for you man! Enjoy peace and quiet and trust me, there are lots of people out there that will envy you a long weekend like that. Try to look at it from the brighter side, you could have it lot worse!


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Go camping by yourself or with some buddies instead.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My in-laws are great especially my mom-in-law. My homeroom teacher back in highschool warned all of us guys in class that when we become interested in any girl, to go look and meet her mom before getting serious. He was a science teacher and claimed that the "genes knows".


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

bugaboo433 said:


> Go camping by yourself or with some buddies instead.


Planning on Taking my dirtbike and german shepherd up to Salisbury lake for the whole weekend to go fishing... Now I just have to find my small tent that fits in a backpack... Unless the wife decides to stop being retarded and come home


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

beer and sharks don't mix.... ;-)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My eel bit me and drew blood this morning


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought you had tongs for that sort of thing??? ;-)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The shark will break them so I don't use them


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh goodness, I thought the bad part was going to be after you quit your job, the new company who said they would hire you decided not to anymore so you would be left jobless! Yes yes, enjoy, relax, it could be worse than having to deal with idiotic inlaws!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So after talking on the phone for an hour I convinced her that her to come home and let her mom be a retard without involving my family. Looks like it might turn out to be a good weekend


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, your idea of "worse long weekend" needs to be re-defined my friend. My sis-in-law just came home from having a breast removed due to cancer. I'm sure her long weekend will be far worse.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear that but I wasn't aware that this was a competition


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> Sorry to hear that but I wasn't aware that this was a competition


If it were I could always arrange to have you set on fire...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That sucks man... I know how you feel about the inlaws. Luckily mine live in halifax, they still manage to mess things up whenever possible though  I know a lot of welders, if you are still lokking for work I vould ask around.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sliver said:


> If it were I could always arrange to have you set on fire...


Long weekend usually means a camp fire in my back yard
Campfires usually lead to me catching on fire


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> Long weekend usually means a camp fire in my back yard
> Campfires usually lead to me catching on fire


Haha. I once couldn't get my friend's propane bbq started out at Shushwap lake and after about 20 seconds, when the ignitor finally fired, the fireball enveloped me and could be seen out in the middle of that huge lake. How bright was that fireball? My friend, whose cabin it was, fell down while waterskiing (first time in 10 years he's fallen) thinking I had blown up his family's cabin:bigsmile:

Another time, while trying to start a camp fire up at Alice Lake during a rain storm, we used too much lighter fluid and by the time it flamed on, the fireball again enveloped me (my friends told me I disappeared from sight for a moment) and my eyelashes, eyebrows, and bangs were instantly turned to grey ash.

Good times, good times.

BTW, forecast is for rain on Sunday so camping will be a wetter experience this weekend.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Inlaws certainly can be absolutely horrible...


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hear you about the in-laws, anytime you want to have a cold one and complain about the in-laws I am in. I have a some pretty great stories myself. I am sure that I could make you appreciate your in-laws. They are that bad. Who you working for now?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

uuugh, inlaws....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

And it got worse again.... Just wrote off my Audi....


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You better have some really good karma coming. Is everyone ok?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone is fine, I hit a mom and daughter in an suv and they were both fine, they're from the states so the owner of the suv offered to get a quote for repairs and possibly just deal cash so it doesn't affect my insurance .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Rip my Audi a4 Quattro


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Ouch... hope your weekend gets a little better!

Take Care


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

ah crap! that sucks man. i almost had you beat though, had to cut my long weekend in ashcroft short. got a call last night that my place had been broken into, so i had to come home.




-


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Good news is I got 450$ for the car from the guy I bought the turbo off of


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Ouch. Sorry to hear about all these. When this happens, I usually take a long nap and good a walk.

Don't let your emotion get the upper hand. Pretty sure things will get better.

"Evolved Auto" in Coquitlam have lots of used Audi parts. I think they auction from ICBC. Check out what they have - may be the A4 could be revived? I bought my wife a recertified 2003 used Avante A4. Still love driving it - it did cost me almost $10K last year when the transmission blew though.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Not worth fixing, I'd pretty much have to cut a section of the front end out and weld a new one on, not fun, done it before on my buddies 2009 Volvo

Guy is coming to pick it up in 10 minutes then I'll be going to abbotsford to pick up a 1992 jetta diesel that will be getting the bigger injectors, turbo, and intake from my old car that I've been sitting on forever


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Also I'm usually pretty good at not having emotions because i can always see that no matter what happens everything always sorts itself out in the end. I try to deal with the problem ASAP and move on 
I say usually because my inlaws tend to make me go insane


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't you just inlaws....lol
btw, your mother in law is a loser....ignore her


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Something wrong iPhone won't charge


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That is awesome! Unfortunately anyone born after 1990 won't get it lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL first thing that came to my mind was an 8 track. I do remember those in cars.



Foxtail said:


> That is awesome! Unfortunately anyone born after 1990 won't get it lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

